# DraftExpress: Chicago Predraft Combine Results



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1008

Notes...

- As has already been mentioned, Joey Graham is a physical specimen, who managed 26 reps of 185#, had a 36" vert, and ranked first overall in the combine.

- Will Bynum has a 40.5" vert. Earl Boykins with springs.

- Antoine Wright only has a 29.5" vert. Disappointing. With people talking about him shying from contact and relying on off-balance mid range and out jumpers, I'm really starting to cool on the idea of drafting him.

- Despite being 6'7", Gerald Green has a 39" vert. Wow. But he's really underweight.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1008
> 
> Notes...
> 
> ...



Just beat me to it Speedy.

Will Bynum. I bet he won't get drafted, I would love to sign him. This guys motor does not stop. He is tough, quick and uh can jump.

:eek8:


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Interesting, of the top 4 North American PG's...

Williams (1st in reps, 2nd in vertical, 2nd in lane agility, 4th in sprint, 1st in ranking)
Paul (2nd in reps, 1st in vertical, 4th in lane agility, 2nd in sprint, 2nd in ranking)
Felton (3rd in reps, 3rd in vertical, 1st in lane agility, 1st in sprint, 3rd in ranking)
Jack (4th in reps, 4th in vertical, 3rd in lane agility, 3rd in sprint, 4th in ranking)

Overall rankings and where the PG's place...

Williams, 10th (of 75)
Paul, 16th
Felton, 18th
Jack, 54th

Note-worthy...

Monta Ellis, 70th overall... 0 reps of 185 lbs, 31.5 vertical, 12.13 in lane, 3.31 in sprint.

He sucked.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Warrick shows off some good lateral quicks. I don't think he'll be there for us at 16.

Do they get to step into their vert-testing jump? Must be pretty stationary anyway because Green is supposed to be able to jump a few inches higher than that.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Sean May has a better vertical than Antoine Wright lol


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Speedy I think you are mixing Antoine Wright with Kennedy Winston. Winston is the fadeaway jumpshot guy that avoids contact. I think.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chris Paul has a 38.5 vertical that's better than Raymond Felton who is suppose to be superior athletically


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Gerald Green's benchpress was pretty suprising. He tied Martell Webster, who is way bigger and thicker than him.

wish McCants had of done terrible so he slipped to late first. And we stole him somehow


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why is Jarret Jack only able to bench that 5 times. 

I can do double that and he's thicker than I am. What a wimp. His vert stats sucked too. All his results kinda sucked and he was ranked 58th??? that SUCKS!


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

ansoncarter said:


> why is Jarret Jack only able to bench that 5 times.
> 
> I can do double that and he's thicker than I am. What a wimp. His vert stats sucked too. All his results kinda sucked and he was ranked 58th??? that SUCKS!


Average athlete... to say the least.

His connection to Chris Bosh holds him in high regard among Raptor fans.

Which is sad.


----------



## rapsfan4life (Apr 10, 2004)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Average athlete... to say the least.
> 
> His connection to Chris Bosh holds him in high regard among Raptor fans.
> 
> Which is sad.



You guys must remember as far as the agility and vert tests, he is in there with a screwed up ankle. If you measure heart somehow, the guy is #1


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> Average athlete... to say the least.
> 
> His connection to Chris Bosh holds him in high regard among Raptor fans.
> 
> Which is sad.


Haven't seen him play much is what I say to what you say.

The combine means ****. 

Can Jack throw it down? ..................Yes......Vertical...check

Can Jack defend?...........I posted in the draft forum where he shut down Chris Paul and was a neutral at worst vs. Felton. Agility...... Check.

Strength. Hey he is not a bull or a freak. But on his side his wingspan is longer than all the top 3 PGs which makes it more difficult to lift weights comparably with those that have shorter arms. And those longer arms make him a better more disruptive defender. Strength......not world class but check. (He's no Rudy Fernandez...0 reps)

Until they find a way to measure heart and leadership Jack will be behind those 3. To me only Deron is in Jack's overall category as a pro point guard.

As for Bosh BS, don't speak for people that like him inferring that this is the only reason one could do so.

Oh and lets forget about FG% FT% and 3pt% and put all our stock into the combine and forget about a 3-year college career in the ACC.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

RudyF has some real quicks and a nice vertical. Is he my third choice behind Ukic and Jack at 16? Maybe.

Wright was just horrible. Just solidifies my thoughts on taking Graham at 7. Granger's injuries have taken him right off my short list.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> Speedy I think you are mixing Antoine Wright with Kennedy Winston. Winston is the fadeaway jumpshot guy that avoids contact. I think.


Naw, it's what I read at DExpress.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=125#



> Wright is a player with a lot of talent, but he's had serious problems taking full advantage of it throughout his career. The biggest thing you would like to see out of him is more of a commitment to using his athletic ability to put the ball on the floor and take it all the way to the basket, even if that involves drawing contact. He seems to have a problem taking the ball strong to the hoop and getting to the line, usually preferring the lower percentage pull-up jumper instead. He only averaged two and a half free throw makes a game over the season, which is simply an unacceptable number for a player with his gifts who plays for a team that needs him to shoulder a large amount of the offensive load.
> 
> Part of this might be due to the fact that he lacks some upper body strength to get to the basket and finish strong, especially in traffic, but probably more of this is related to the reputation that Wright has developed for being a soft player who does not like to take contact. He drifts out on the perimeter way too much, and his off the ball movement appears to be just average. Often he will just camp out behind the three point line and wait for the ball to come to him, instead of moving around and making things happen.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Wright is really starting to look like MoPete.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1008
> 
> 
> - Despite being 6'7", Gerald Green has a 39" vert. Wow. But he's really underweight.


weight is over rated otherwise Tayshaun Prince and Rip Hamilton would suck.... for the record the do not they are two of the best most durable two way players in the league.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

ansoncarter said:


> why is Jarret Jack only able to bench that 5 times.
> 
> I can do double that and he's thicker than I am. What a wimp. His vert stats sucked too. All his results kinda sucked and he was ranked 58th??? that SUCKS!


Never use the word thick to describe another man.

Thanks


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

what about Allen Thick

haha got you


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

I still don't understand why they test chest strength(ie. bench press). It's pointless in basketball. How much someone can squat or leg press would be much more meaningful.

Isn't Jack hobbled a bit by an ankle injury? Perhaps thats why his vert was so low. Plus, I think they make the players jump off of two feet instead of one so that may also work against him. I wonder what Steve Nash's results were? These combine results are interesting but clearly don't mean a ton when it comes to actually playing basketball. 

Obviously we're taking Graham at 7 if no one slips. Rebounding, toughness, athleticism and defense are the things Babs is targeting so you have to think he is the guy. My only two concerns with Graham are will he be able to create on offense and can he actually defend the perimeter. He played pf in college so his perimeter D really hasn't been tested all that much. We really need a "player" from this draft.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Some of the vertical results could be skewed for guys that are one-foot jumpers. Not everyone jumps well off two feet, some guys need to run into their jump and go off one foot.

Granger also played a lot at the 4 at NewMexico. Same with MarvWill at NC. That is why any decent SF prospect taller than 6'8" usually goes direct to the nba these days. If you go to college they force you to play PF or even C. That is why there is a real shortage of skilled SFs with size in the nba.

As for why they do strength tests like that? Hard to say, but I think the NBA GMs relate that test to durability and overall conditioning. Guys who have are toned and strong would tend to take the pounding in the paint and on drives that much better.


----------

